# Small boat North Carolina Charter



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

I am looking for a small sailboat for a four day charter at the coast in NC. The top entries when I do an internet search are either too big/expensive, or booked. 

Any ideas? This would be just for my wife and I.

Chris


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Not much here. What part of NC are you talking about?


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

Really anywhere on the coast. Oriental, Beufort, Washington, Bath, etc..

Does not have to be a newer boat, just not a total wreck. Old is fine. Price is important (we are not going to pay $1500 to charter a boat for four days in North Carolina!!!) My wife and I just want a nice little cruise for the two of us. We can come down and meet with the owner prior to comitting their boat to us. The dates we would like are June 2-5.

Chris


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

That seems to be the going rate.
Theres nothing cheap about boats.
Even chartering one.
Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if the going rates are $1500 and your not willing to spend it, than I guess you won't be going sailing.
I don't like spending $3.30 a gallon for gas, but if I want to drive my car than I have to spend the money to fill my tank.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You can charter a Beneteau 31 in Washington, NC at Charter Rates for less than $1000 mid week.

I haven't chartered there but have here good reviews.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Oriental*

The prices are not that different than what you mentioned but try here: Oriental School of Sailing Tell Chris that i sent you that way.


----------



## rappsks (Jun 5, 2007)

You mite try here i know they used to rent a Rhodes 22 but i never went farther than touring the plant.

Welcome On Board General Boats, The Rhodes 22 Sailboat.


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

All;
We ended up chartering at Carolina Wind. First, a nice Pacific Seacraft PH. The sheer pin on the steering quadrant for the outside wheel sheered on day two, so they swapped it out for the beneteau 31 and gave us a free day for later use. Nice cruise, winds were 9-25, mostly in the 17-20kt range all four days, so we had some good sailing. 

Chris


----------

